# Neverwinter Nights - Playing without the CD



## Luke Charles (Oct 1, 2004)

Hi, my name is Luke and I have recently bought a very good game called Neverwinter Nights. I have played it round my friends house when he bought it and noticed that his version doesn't keep asking for the CD when he starts it up.

If anyone out there knows how to set up the game so that it doesn't keep asking me for the CD, I will be very greatful (I haven't been able to ask my friend how he managed it because we live so far away.) Searches on the internet say i need to edit the NWN.INI file but nowhere says what to edit, and i'm somewhat afraid of changing something that really shouldn't be changed.

I don't really mind changing the CD every time I want to play it, but I have so many other games for my PC that it is quite annoying to hunt through them and find it. 

Thanks for your time.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

There are questionable solutions (like a NO-CD CRACK) that we cannot help you since it's against forum rules. My only valid solution I can give you is contact the manufacturer of the game to see if they have a special command for the NWN.INI file.


----------



## DawnS (Apr 9, 2008)

Once you install the game, you no longer need the cd. You need only access the NWN "main" icon in the NWN folder. Double clicking that brings your game right up.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

umm

old thread!


----------

